# Rabies Vaccination Exemption form....



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

We thank Patricia Jordon, DVM, CVA, CTCVH for sending this form

This is from the web site that I referenced in the other post on this topic... I am trying to just post a link. This is the required info for all of the states that currently recognize a "waiver" of Rabies Vaccine . If you click on the link in the other post it will take you to the site where you can print the actual "FORM". 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CERTIFICATE OF NON-VACCINATION 

Date:

Next Rabies Vaccination On:

VETERINARY CLINIC

Company:
Address:
City: State: Zip: County:
Phone:
OWNER OF ANIMAL

Name:
Address:
City: State: Zip: County:
Phone:


This is to certify that…
In my professional opinion this pet should not be vaccinated for rabies as s/he is not at risk for contracting Rabies, and/or has been adequately vaccinated in the past to protect against Rabies and vaccination would be detrimental to his or her health.

PATIENT (Animals Name):

SPECIES:

GENDER:

Color and markings…
TAG NO (Rabies):

HEIGHT/WEIGHT:

ANIMALS AGE:


<animal-pic> 

Veterinarian's Signature: __________________________________________
License #: __________________________________________

Vaccinations & Services Due Next:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Copyright © NetPlaces, Inc./ TheDogPlace - All Rights Reserved

Reprint Requests and Options Please read our straightforward Privacy Policy and Disclaimer


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*Link to "new" AVMA Guidelines---*

This is a change from an animal having a life threatening reaction to a health risk...I think that it does give vet-s more discresssion when giving a waiver to a patient . 



http://www.avma.org/about_avma/gove...ion/Resolution_2_rabies_vaccination_Final.pdf


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Rubia for your hard work on this!  You are proof that diligence and research and being an advocate for our dogs pays off.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes I agree!! Got it...thanks so much...glad my state is listed!!


----------



## ilovemychis (Mar 8, 2012)

Rubia, well done!! Thank you for this information. I agree with you that this should make it much easier for vets to give waivers and for pet owners to get the waivers.


----------



## ilovemychis (Mar 8, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Thank you Rubia for your hard work on this!  You are proof that diligence and research and being an advocate for our dogs pays off.




Tracy, your are so right. By the way, Brody has such beautiful white teeth. You take such good care of him.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ilovemychis said:


> Tracy, your are so right. By the way, Brody has such beautiful white teeth. You take such good care of him.


Thank you! What a lovely thing to say.


----------

